# Band Life For Thera-Tube Red And Alliance Sterling 107S



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Several months back I purchased some Thera-Tube Red and some Alliance Sterling 107s. I kept a shot count on the first sets of each that I used. I am not making an endorsement or either product nor am I condemning them. I was curious about what kind of numbers I would get and I thought it was possible someone else could use this info.

I purchased the Thera-Tube Red after a bit of research. It will work on my Trumark FS-1 and my other prongs facing shooter wrist-rocket, whatever model it is. I also thought it would work, via several attachment methods, on the two naturals I built.

On the Trumark, I got @ 450 shots before a tear developed at one of the prongs. I pruned both bands about 1 inch and reattached. I got 240 more shots before another tear developed at one of the prongs. So roughly 700 shots. The Theratube Red, in my opinion, shot far superior to Trumark's pre-made band sets, meaning I was getting more power with less pull. The problem I saw was that the snap back of the bands was too much for the tube over prong method causing the tearing at the prongs. As my collection grows I don't see myself using the Trumark much anyway.

I used the 107s on the two naturals I made. Both over the top with 64s used to tie to the fork. At first I had them only on my skinny persimmon fork. I got @ 675 shots before I noticed tears starting to form. I also attached them to my fat oak fork later on. I got @ 430 shots before I notice small tears. Due to fact that I didn't always have a time/place to shoot, this took place over a few months. The tears on the 107s, on both slingshots, began about the same time, so I do wonder if a change in weather had some effect. The tears started in the body of the band itself and not at the fork or pouch. This has been my only flatband experience so far, but I like them. I need much more practice but I like their strength and longevity.

I have holes in the forks of my fat oak fork and for a short while tried a semi-taper with the Theratube Red. I made the whole set up too short and it was too much of a pull, especially for someone primarily working on their accuracy. So I took them off.

Just in the last two days I have used the ball in tube method on the oak fork, only 90 shots so far but I will give an update soon. My first impression is that this is the most consistent set up I have used. I've found a good sight on the fork AND I'm getting consistent hits.

FYI
Bruno


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting your experiences with both TB Tubes and 107s. We all appreciate it.

You should get a lot more shots out of the TB Red, unless you are really stretching them out. I suspect there is a small imperfection at the prongs on your slingshot. Mass manufactured slingshots don't get a lot of hand finishing, and I found sharp edges on my now-retired Daisy B-52. I corrected the problem with some sanding and final polishing with Brasso.

People have reported over 1000 shots with 107s, but because the bands are heavy, they are prone to scuffing on the fork tips, usually somewhere near the middle of the band. Here is one method of protecting the bands from any roughness on the fork tip. Fold the band under about 1 1/2 inch, leaving a tab between the band and the fork. The band will now ride on the tab and not on the fork.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:27758]


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Henry, never really thought about an imperfection on the prong. I have casually checked them, key word: casually. I do believe it was the same prong on both tears. I just thought it was snapping back with such velocity, that with the given configuration a tear there was not a surprise. Other than that I see no reason the Theratube Red shouldn't last twice as long or more.
The tears on the 107s were no where near the forks. The tears were 3 inches or so from the pouch, non-elongated of course. I was wondering if I cut them a bit short. Since both naturals had 107s and tore the same 2-3 day period, though the shot count was quite different, I was wondering about weather changes contributing to the tears. Any thoughts?

Thanks again
Bruno


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Bruno529 said:


> Thanks Henry, never really thought about an imperfection on the prong. I have casually checked them, key word: casually. I do believe it was the same prong on both tears. I just thought it was snapping back with such velocity, that with the given configuration a tear there was not a surprise. Other than that I see no reason the Theratube Red shouldn't last twice as long or more.
> 
> *Check them very carefully. Drag a fingernail over them and if you feel any roughness, that could be the problem.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe I had them too short, in fact seems like I started with an active length of roughly 6.5 to 7 inches. I was assuming 5:1 or a bit more. Oops...
Well it seems like another shot count with the 107s on my persimmon fork might be in order. I'll go with 4:1. Of course I've already re-banded at 7 inches. We'll see what happens. Thanks again Henry.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for doing the tests on longevity. 
I use the method of tie that Henry posted quite often as well for my natural slingshots.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I used looped TT Reds on my ringshooter (similar to Jörg's homemade-without-tools model) and they lasted basically forever, despite being pulled out really far. The pull of quadruple tubes was insanely hard, it was my first slingshot and I didn't know any better.... I used the knot-in-tube-secured-with-constrictor-knot method.

I have changed this setup to single tube pseudo tapered in the meantime and the pull is still by far the hardest of all my slingshots but it will fire 12mm steel like nobody's business.

What will kill your tubes quickly are any sharp points or edges they come into contact with. I managed to ruin a tubeset quickly by using a pouch attached with zip ties and another by having a metal fork with sharply ground corners.


----------



## gruer (Aug 14, 2012)

These "Alliance Sterling 107S" bands are such a song for my ears, since I'm pretty tired to have imperfections on my thera-band cuts. Thank you guys for this tip, I live in Brazil where is very hard to find some items, I'll try to find some supplier that can send it to me.

If you know anyone that could sell this kind of product abroad, please let me know!

Regards
Alexandre.


----------



## RATTSASS (Feb 1, 2013)

ive been using an old wristrocket thats had a couple limbs mig welded below the origanals a good heavy piece of harness leather attached with the stock wristrocket tubes yellow i hunt rabbits from the combine shooting lug nuts its real hard to draw and you better have some place to go with it once you get it back but the energy it delivers at about twenty yards is amazing ive taken ***** opossums rabbits and crows im guessin but im gettin around 300 shots before they start to give on me for my money i like the quad band set up im thinkin about makin my next one out of deer antler with a little less draw weight to improve accuracy but im worried about the loss of energy would goin with a single band rigged for speed be the way to go ?...all opinions welcome.....thanks..RATTSASS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting your longevity results. I am very slack in that department ... I find it a pain to keep track of the number of shots. So I am particularly pleased with your results. I, too, use that double over the fork tips method, as I find it extends band life, no matter how well I polish the fork tips.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

